# ما رايكم فى زوج امن بالمسيح وزجته مسلمه



## القسيس محمد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ما رايكم فى زوج امن بالمسيح وزجته مسلمه 
==========================
يا ريت لا يغلق الموضوع
بجد الموضوع المغلق كل واحد براى فيه
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## Rosetta (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صدقونى موصلتش لحل*



ابانووب قال:


> ما رايكم فى زوج امن بالمسيح وزجته مسلمه
> ==========================
> يا ريت لا يغلق الموضوع
> بجد الموضوع المغلق كل واحد براى فيه
> سلام ونعمه​



*سلام ونعمة

انا نصيحتي ليك..انك تروح للكاهن في اقرب كنيسة ليك و تساله ..هو الوحيد اللي هيعطيك الصافي
و سلام المسيح ليك..
خلي ثقتك بالمسيح كبيرة وهو اكيد مش هينساك*


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صدقونى موصلتش لحل*



red rose88 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> 
> انا نصيحتي ليك..انك تروح للكاهن في اقرب كنيسة ليك و تساله ..هو الوحيد اللي هيعطيك الصافي
> و سلام المسيح ليك..
> خلي ثقتك بالمسيح كبيرة وهو اكيد مش هينساك*


شكرا العضوه المباركه
بس للاسف مقدرش اروح لكاهن 
عشان انا ادام الناس مسلم 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## Rosetta (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صدقونى موصلتش لحل*



ابانووب قال:


> شكرا العضوه المباركه
> بس للاسف مقدرش اروح لكاهن
> عشان انا ادام الناس مسلم
> شكرا لتعبك


*مش هقدر اقولك غير انه ربنا يكون معاك ..و اكيد هو مرتبلك كل اشي 
خليك واثق فيه ..*


----------



## Aksios (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صدقونى موصلتش لحل*



ابانووب قال:


> ما رايكم فى زوج امن بالمسيح وزجته مسلمه
> ==========================
> يا ريت لا يغلق الموضوع
> بجد الموضوع المغلق كل واحد براى فيه
> سلام ونعمه​



++ الزواج من غير المؤمنين يعتبر كسر لنا لعهد ربنا
لاننا بكده نعتبر بنرتبط بالعالم و ليس بالمسيح
++ لكن المشكلة اللى فوق دى انهم فى الاصل كانوا غير مؤمنين و احدهم اصبح مؤمن
اذن عندما اصبح مؤمن يجب ان يترك كل افكار العالم وراءه و يمشى وراء المسيح
و طبعا اذا ذهبت لاى كاهن فى كنيسة هيديك حل للمشكلة دى 

و ده فيديو لابونا داود لمعى يجيب على الزواج من غير المؤمنات (ليست شبهه المشكله) لكنها توضح مينفعش الارتباط بغير المؤمنين


[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mhXvwLSl0d4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFull***een" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mhXvwLSl0d4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfull***een="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حدائق المجد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صدقونى موصلتش لحل*

*



			ما رايكم فى زوج امن بالمسيح وزجته مسلمه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


المفروض هذه المشكلة ليست خاصة بك وحدك بل لك شريكة فيها هي زوجتك

اذن المفروض ان تكون صريحا مع زوجتك بتغيير ديانتك وتناقشها بما سيصبح عليه الوضع بينك وبينها بعد اعتناقك المسيحية

يعني تتفاهموا مع بعض حتى تصلوا لقرار عادل لكل منكم والا تكون قد هضمت حقها في تقرير رغبتها باستكمال حياتها معك او لا

ارجو ان تكون منصفا فالقرار لا يخصك وحدك بل لديك شريكة فيه*


----------



## Kiril (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صدقونى موصلتش لحل*

1 كو 7: 12 واما الباقون فاقول لهم انا لا الرب ان كان اخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة وهي ترتضي ان تسكن معه فلا يتركها. 
1 كو 7: 13 والمرأة التي لها رجل غير مؤمن وهو يرتضي ان يسكن معها فلا تتركه. 
1 كو 7: 14 لان الرجل غير المؤمن مقدس في المرأة والمرأة غير المؤمنة مقدسة في الرجل.وإلا فاولادكم نجسون.واما الآن فهم مقدسون.


----------



## antonius (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صدقونى موصلتش لحل*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> 1 كو 7: 12 واما الباقون فاقول لهم انا لا الرب ان كان اخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة وهي ترتضي ان تسكن معه فلا يتركها.
> 1 كو 7: 13 والمرأة التي لها رجل غير مؤمن وهو يرتضي ان يسكن معها فلا تتركه.
> 1 كو 7: 14 لان الرجل غير المؤمن مقدس في المرأة والمرأة غير المؤمنة مقدسة في الرجل.وإلا فاولادكم نجسون.واما الآن فهم مقدسون.


بالضبط...
وبرايي لو تجرب تروح على كاهن بعيد عن منطقتك بحيث لا احد سيعرفك اكيد هيديك حلول..
اما افضل شيء هو ان تعرفها على المسيح لتاتي هي الاخرى لحضنه ايضا


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صدقونى موصلتش لحل*

روح لأى أب كاهن قريب أو بعيد وماتستناش لبكره وماتضييعش وقت كتيير عشان حرام دقيقه واحده تعدى عليك وانت لسه ماصارحتش ربنا بحبك و بتوبتك ..
ده رأيى الشخصى واتمنى مايكونش ضايقك .. أم النور تكون معاك والبابا كيرلس وأبونا يسطس الأنطونى والرب يسوع يكون معاك ويرشدك لكل ماهو صالح


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: صدقونى موصلتش لحل*

ردينا و قلنا يستمر في زواجه كما ذكرنا في الموضوع السابق: ماذا لو امن احد افراد الاسرة بالمسيح ‏
راجع رد الاخ NEW MAN
  #*2*

فهما هو الشئ الذي يصعب فهمه؟


----------



## Aksios (12 أكتوبر 2008)

استاذى My Rock
ليا استفسار صغير يا ريت توضيحه



> ردينا و قلنا يستمر في زواجه



كيف يستمر فى زواجه فهل هو تزوج زواج كنسى من البدايه؟
لكن بعد الايمان بالمسيح مينفعش يبقى زواج لازم ان الاتنين يؤمنوا ثم يتزوجوا زواج كنسى و يعيشوا مع بعض
او لا يقدر ان يعيش حياته الزوجيه مع شخص غير مؤمن بعد ان اصبح مسيحى
ارجو توضيح لى اذا انا مخطئ فى شئ

سلام المسيح


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى ماى روك
رد يقول عادى تفضل معاك حتى ولو مش مؤمنه ورد يقول الزواج اصلا باطل 
ده الشىء اللى مش فاهمه 
وملئتش اجابه واضحه فيه
سلام المسيح معكم


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> استاذى my rock
> ليا استفسار صغير يا ريت توضيحه
> 
> 
> ...


 
نعم مخطئ
الكتاب المقدس يقول اذا كان لرجل امرأة و امن يستمر في زواجه ان لم تتركه و الوضع نفسه للمرأة

الزواج الكنسي للشخصين المؤمنين, لكن يبقى للزواج قدسيته حتى في الاديان الاخرى فلا عيب في ذلك و الاستمرار في الزواج من خلفيات اخرى هو واجب


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 أكتوبر 2008)

وبعدين فيه شىء
هل نظرتى ليها بشهوة تعتبر زنا 
لاننا متزوجين زواج اسلامى وده ابطله ايمان الزوج بالمسيح
فهموووووووووونا​


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> اخى ماى روك
> رد يقول عادى تفضل معاك حتى ولو مش مؤمنه ورد يقول الزواج اصلا باطل
> ده الشىء اللى مش فاهمه
> وملئتش اجابه واضحه فيه
> سلام المسيح معكم


 
هناك فرق بين الزواج قبل الايمان و بعد الايمان

الانسان الغير مؤمن و تزوج و امن بعدها يحق له الاستمرار بزواجه مع زوجته

الانسان المؤمن لا يحق له الزواج بغير مؤمنة

هل الجواب واضح الان؟


----------



## My Rock (12 أكتوبر 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> وبعدين فيه شىء​
> هل نظرتى ليها بشهوة تعتبر زنا
> لاننا متزوجين زواج اسلامى وده ابطله ايمان الزوج بالمسيح
> 
> فهموووووووووونا​


 

يا اخي كم مرة نردد حتى تكتفي بالجواب؟
قلنا هي زوجتك و لك كامل الحق ان تمارس علاقتك الزوجية بها و الايمان بالمسيح لا يبطل زواجك السابق

مفهوم ولا نعيد؟


----------



## Aksios (12 أكتوبر 2008)

> هناك فرق بين الزواج قبل الايمان و بعد الايمان
> 
> الانسان الغير مؤمن و تزوج و امن بعدها يحق له الاستمرار بزواجه مع زوجته
> 
> ...



تمام كده الجواب واضح
شكرا على التوضيح


----------



## أَمَة (12 أكتوبر 2008)

يا رب تكون فهمت هذه المرة
 والفهم يبقي في مخك يا ابانووب
وما تسألش تالث مرة في نفس الموضوع

الرب يكون معك
صلي... صلي... صلي.​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 أكتوبر 2008)

اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 16 العدد 31

 فَقَالاَ: «آمِنْ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَتَخْلُصَ أَنْتَ وَأَهْلُ بَيْتِكَ». 

اذكرها في صلواتك واللي لمس قلبك و نورة قادر يلمس قلبها و ينورة

و باقي استفساراتك رد عليها روك

يبقى فاضل تصلي لاجلها ولاجل خلاص نفسها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 أكتوبر 2008)

+++ يوجد موضوعان مختلفان ، يجب التفريق تماما بينهما :
(( 1 )) مسيحى يريد أن يتزوج بغير مسيحية ( أو العكس ) فهذا ممنوع وسقوط .
(( 2 )) غير مسيحى ( أو غير مسيحية ) وهو متزوج فعلاً من مثيلته . ثم آمن ، فهل يترك زوجته فوراً ؟ الجواب الذى يقوله الإنجيل ، هو أن يصبر ، ويصلى من أجل زوجته وأولاده ، لكى يفتح الرب قلوبهم ، فتجتمع شمل العائلة مع الرب يسوع ، لأنه لا يريد هدم الأسرة الموجودة فعلاً ، بل يريد أن يوصل الخلاص لها كلها .
+++ وهو ما قالت به الآيات التى ذكرها أخونا الحبيب كيروشهدى .
>>>>>> إذن ، فى حالتنا ، يمكنه أن يستمر ، مع الصلاة من عمق قلبه ، مؤمناً بقوة إستجابة الله .
++ وأنا شخصياً أعرف حالة ، مرت بنفس هذه الظروف ، فظل الزوج يصلى ، فظهر رب المجد لزوجته ودعاها للإيمان ، فآمنت .
++++++ المسيحية دين البناء وليس الهدم .


----------



## القسيس محمد (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++ يوجد موضوعان مختلفان ، يجب التفريق تماما بينهما :
> (( 1 )) مسيحى يريد أن يتزوج بغير مسيحية ( أو العكس ) فهذا ممنوع وسقوط .
> (( 2 )) غير مسيحى ( أو غير مسيحية ) وهو متزوج فعلاً من مثيلته . ثم آمن ، فهل يترك زوجته فوراً ؟ الجواب الذى يقوله الإنجيل ، هو أن يصبر ، ويصلى من أجل زوجته وأولاده ، لكى يفتح الرب قلوبهم ، فتجتمع شمل العائلة مع الرب يسوع ، لأنه لا يريد هدم الأسرة الموجودة فعلاً ، بل يريد أن يوصل الخلاص لها كلها .
> +++ وهو ما قالت به الآيات التى ذكرها أخونا الحبيب كيروشهدى .
> ...



اخى العزيز مكرم
ربنا يبارك ايامك
===============


----------



## القسيس محمد (9 أغسطس 2016)

سلام المسيح
زوجته امنت وولاده كمان امنوا نشكر الرب​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 أغسطس 2016)

القسيس محمد قال:


> سلام المسيح
> زوجته امنت وولاده كمان امنوا نشكر الرب​



الرب يباركهم و يحميهم و يبارك البيت كله
نشكر الرب انه البيت كله امن


----------



## أَمَة (9 أغسطس 2016)

مبروك  :yaka:


----------



## اليعازر (9 أغسطس 2016)

عقبالي...

.


----------



## Maran+atha (10 أغسطس 2016)

يا
مائة 
الف
مليون
مبروك


----------



## القسيس محمد (10 أغسطس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​ *اشكركم جدا والله يبارك فى حياتكم جميعا 
*​


----------

